# Các mẫu nội thất gỗ hiện đại theo kiểu phương tây



## utduong (22/3/20)

Khi bạn là một người trung lập trong kiến thiết nội thất, màu sắc nào khiến bạn liên tưởng nhiều hơn? Màu xám tro và gỗ thường là 1 trong bộ đôi đáng yêu, như trắng và màu xám – nhưng những ngôi nhà trong bài viết này được thiết kế các mẫu nội thất gỗ hiện đại theo kiểu phương tây, phá vỡ những nguyên tắc nguyên mẫu bằng cách chứng minh vẻ đẹp của tấm ốp gỗ và màu xám. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một sự kết hợp màu sắc trung tính, hiện đại thì bạn có thể xem xét cách kết hợp của những ngôi nhà này. Vật liệu gỗ và bảng màu xám tro chắc chắn sẽ là một trong điểm tựa an toàn, cho phép bạn có cơ hội thử nghiệm nhưng điểm nổi bật thứ ba hoặc thứ tư cho căn phòng của mình.

Công Ty TNHH XD SX TM DV Xuất Nhập Khẩu Đồng Tấn Phát thương hiệu Nguyên Gỗ, chuyên sản xuất và phân phối các loại Ván ghép cao su tại Gò Vấp. Quý khách hàng, đại lý, đối tác có nhu cầu sản xuất ván ghép với kích thước riêng, tùy chỉnh. Xin vui lòng liên hệ số điện thoại: 0901 455 726.






Những tấm gỗ màu vàng ấm, nội thất màu xám trung tính, và tác phẩm nghệ thuật đầy màu sắc tạo được điều đặc biệt cho phong cách này. Cách bố trí rộng mở của nó hoạt động tốt để thích ứng với nhiều màu sắc khác nữa nếu bạn muốn.






Mặc dù tất cả các bức tường đều màu trắng, nhưng chiếc tủ bếp vẫn gây sức ảnh hưởng to lớn so với phần còn lại của nội thất phòng khách. Hãy thử tưởng tượng năng lực lưu trữ khổng lồ của các tủ bếp được đóng khung chặt ché trong không gian này.

Đá cẩm thạch và gỗ luôn là một trong những sự kết hợp thú vị. Đó là sự kết hợp giữa sang trọng và khiêm tốn – tạo ra một gạch nối hấp dẫn tại bồn rửa.






Với chăn sọc nhỏ trung tính và màu sắc ấm áp đóng góp thêm phần vào tạo cảm giác đặc biệt cho phòng ngủ đặc biệt này. Tác phẩm nghệ thuật Loose vẽ mắt trên phía bức tường bê tông xám chính là điểm nổi bật cho phong cách nội thất phòng ngủ này.






Tối và ủ rũ, đẳng cấp nội thất đồ gỗ hiện đại Châu Âu này sử dụng một màu xám đậm để nhấn mạnh các đồ nội thất bằng gỗ trông rất nổi bật.

Phong khách này được được thiết kế tối giản, bạn có thể nghĩ đến việc đưa đèn chùm vào giữa phòng nhưng không nên làm như vậy. Với sự sắp xếp đơn giản này, công dụng giành được vẫn là tối đa.

Mặt khác, phòng bếp thực sự ấn tượng. Bề mặt được xử lý một cách hợp lý, tạo thành nhiều không gian cho việc chế biến đồ ăn.






Sàn nhà bằng gỗ, tủ gỗ trắng, thép không gỉ, bao trọn tổng thể toàn bộ những vật liệu công nghiệp thích nghi cho thiết kế nội thất hiện đại






Đơn giản và thoải mái và dễ chịu! Với bộ ghếsofa vải thô màu xám thấp, cùng với một tấm thảm đặc biệt trải rộng bảo phủ bởi gỗ trên sàn nhà và tường. Điểm nhấn của căn phồng này nằm ở bức tranh màu xanh bên trái, tạo hiệu ứng thu hút ánh mắt rất tốt. Với bức tường đối diện, chủ đề xám tro và gỗ vẫn được sử dụng.






Nhà bếp trông tươi tắn và rộng rãi. Tông xám chỉ được sử dụng để lát sàn, trong khi các bề mặt khác được làm bằng màu trắng để dễ dàng làm sạch.






Bản in đồ họa, trang trí hình học, và đồ nội thất đơn giản và dễ dàng là tất cả những phòng ăn này cần để tạo ấn tượng đáng kinh ngạc. Một không gian ăn uống vô cùng đặc biệt, với những chiếc ghế phòng ăn mang 1 phong cách biểu tượng của các nhà thiết kế kiến thiết Bắc Âu.

Nếu bạn luôn tìm kiếm cho mình một cách kết hợp màu sắc trung tính với một chút nào đó nổi bật, thì gỗ luôn luôn là 1 trong những giải pháp hoàn hảo và tuyệt vời nhất.


----------

